# Thinking about getting into screen printing - Tempy shirt design



## x65943 (Jan 27, 2018)

It's kind of hard to make designs with just 1 color and no alpha channel - but I'm pretty happy with how this turned out.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2018)

Dude if they ever make this design official I'd buy multiple copies in many colours.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 27, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Dude if they ever make this design official I'd buy multiple copies in many colours.


Thanks vins.

I'm probably gonna try to make a couple this weekend. We'll see how they turn out. 

I'm gonna give them away for free if they look cool enough (as I'm a novice at this).


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 27, 2018)

I wouldn't mind having this on a shirt.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 27, 2018)

I would so buy this. Let us know about progress!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 27, 2018)

This is amazing.
All hail the drawing gods!
*bows down*
*others join in*


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 27, 2018)

I've got an original Temp shirt ruined by a deoderant can ;-;

I'd love a new one.
I hope Temp does it again.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 27, 2018)

Step 1 done


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 27, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Step 1 done


Hell yeah!
Sell me that shit!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 27, 2018)

I want one! I would pay extra for a hoodie.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 11, 2018)

I love it!


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 11, 2018)

Very cool, but what (if any) are the legalities of using the temp logos and branding?

Strangely I had an idea for... something... last night and immediately wondered about getting permission for using this logo.... [/nospoilers]


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks cool, I'd like to see how it turns out.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 11, 2018)

Woah that looks pretty damn sweet! Good job


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 11, 2018)

Neat! Although if you start selling shirts, I wouldn't mind an option for a more simplistic design (without the dots).



Spectral Blizzard said:


> This is amazing.
> All hail the drawing gods!
> *bows down*
> **others join in**


No, they don't; don't tell me what to do.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 12, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Very cool, but what (if any) are the legalities of using the temp logos and branding?
> 
> Strangely I had an idea for... something... last night and immediately wondered about getting permission for using this logo.... [/nospoilers]


Ask shaunj66 above your post, he's the site owner.


----------

